# Garmin Echomap 92 sv setup with panoptix for ice.



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Needs a few finishing touches but this will be my weapon of choice this year. Likes the 721 I used last year but it was a bit of a power hog. So the echomap even though bigger screen gets by on a lot less battery power. Almost two amps as compared to 3/4 of an amp.

Tested with actual ammeter with panoptix on and everything else it actually pulled less than that. Anyway the mount of the panoptix took more ingenuity than anything else.

This thing might be so much fun to play with I might forget to fish whilst there. Only drag was to hook up an garmin ice ducer you need to two adaptors. A 4 pin to 8 pin and a 8 to a 12 pin.
Word is Garmin is coming out with a 4pin to 12 pin adaptor this fall. DUH









Basic setup









Panoptix and flasher view










Panoptix and traditional 2d view.


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

That is the most impressive ice electronics I've ever seen....im envious..i have the 73 echomap and you have put ideas in my head....lol.... just have to figure out how to get the panoptix transducer under the wife's radar....


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a Garmin 73DV I was thinking about putting on the snowmobile and adding the ice ducer. I just watched a few YouTube videos on the panoptix technology, it's amazing. How could anyone not want that?


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Have you tried the Garmin in close proximity to another brand flasher? I was using the flasher mode on my garmin in February on erie, jiggin eyes. I turned on my Marcum on the front of the boat, and the Garmin went haywire.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

yeah cant run 2 units on same freq


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

I've run 3 Marcum flashers in 1 shanty, and Marcum and vexilar together, no problems.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

bustedrod said:


> yeah cant run 2 units on same freq


The Marcum flasher wasn't affected by the Garmin, but the Garmin didn't like it at all.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Finished product. Changed Panoptix deployment ,added fishing rod holders, added a second battery to give me 48AH reserve. I just have to wait for ice now.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Can't wait to see your pictures of the panoptix screen shots


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

After seeing all that work, we better have 25" of ice to make it worthwhile !! I'm a hopin !!


----------

